# Shimano Spirex



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

For sale Spirex 4000 rear drag in excellent condition. $40 and will meet within reason of Marion.






























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Pending pick up. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sold. Please close. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

